#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-18
<rballz75> charlotte here
<holstein> asheville in the house :)
<adam_vollrath> brooklyn represent
 * holstein fist-bumps adam_vollrath 
<jack_^> lawl
<jack_^> anybody in here using boxee on ubuntu? im trying to get it to run on my girlfriend's laptop but the interface runs like ass :/
<jack_^> i think its a driver issue.  its using an intel card
<holstein> jack_^: it ran like ass for me
<holstein> on an ati card
<holstein> and i fiddled with other issues on that card
<holstein> i switched to a better supported nividia card
<holstein> and installed the freedom-hating driver
<holstein> and the other things, and boxee are much better
<holstein> jack_^: does compiz run smooth on it?
<jack_^> yeah compiz seems to be fine
<holstein> hmmm
<jack_^> i had this same issue on my nvidia card with nouvaeu but after using the proprietary drivers it worked great
<jack_^> im trying to update the package now. this is a livecd im trying to get it working oN :P
<holstein> jack_^: yeah, that nvidia card wasnt great with nouveau
<holstein> jack_^: it might be better on metal
<holstein> but who knows
<holstein> probably not that much better
<jack_^> heh
<holstein> if youve got a gig of ram or so, thats probably similar to metal
<jack_^> i have boxee running on 10.04 in my living room. this one is for the bedroom. it was running win7 but i cant stand that crap
<jack_^> im only getting 10mbps network transfer between my storage server and the laptop. in ubuntu it jumps to 22mbps
<jack_^> not that i _need_ that speed... but ya know
<jack_^> it works fine in win7 was the point of that story
<jack_^> heh
<rballz75> charlotte here!
<holstein> lol
<holstein> rballz75: so where ya from ?
<holstein> can we just block chatmoshere?
<BugeyeD> akgraner: what the heck do you know about satch?
<BugeyeD> i've been surfing with the alien a long time now
<bac> akgraner: yeah, we had no problems with the storm, not even very strong winds.  we had a break in the line as it passed by. thanks for asking.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-19
<_marx_> 22 killed in nc
<_marx_> 62 tornadoes
<_marx_> wow
<jack_^> akgraner, do you know if there is a release party scheduled in raleigh yet? a buddy at mine at work was talking about making the trip out to chapel hill but i told im we may have one here
<axisofentropy> hey when's dat party?
<akgraner> jack_, the one in Chapel Hill is the only one being planned in the triangle area (unless you or someone else would like to plan one) :-)
<akgraner> axisofentropy_, Thursday 28, 7-10 crunkleton in Chapel Hill - a more formal invite will hit the internets today :-)
<bac> jack_ : the details for the CH release party are now up at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/906/detail/
<jack_> i'd rather go to a raleigh party to be honest :X
<jack_> when is the release date?
<bac> 28th
<jack_> damn. in like 9 days? i dont think thats enough notice. last time we had 3 people show up. the me, sascha, and my buddy i brought along
<bac> jack_, i hear you.  otoh it would be kind of nice to have more people and let it rotate around the triangle
<billfarrow> I posted the CH party details to the TriLUG mailing list a couple of days ago.
<billfarrow> why does the natty release party registration not use the Name field from my profile and only the username
<bac> thanks billfarrow
<bac> billfarrow: don't know why the difference between you and jon's display and mine
<billfarrow> bac: weird huh. something is broken, oh well.
<bac> billfarrow: do you still have your launchpad account?
<billfarrow> bac: yeah, but when the events page showed my username I went and changed it to something more recognisable, and the link is now broken
<bac> billfarrow: doh
<billfarrow> kinda strange that launchpad allows you to change the unique key that other sites link to :-)
<akgraner> billfarrow, thank you - I got a couple of emails from people on the list...yay!
<bac> billfarrow: you may want to try to change your registration status
<bac> toggle it off then on again and see if the link is recreated
<billfarrow> tried that, didn't help
<bac> darn
<billfarrow> I guess I could change my username back and try again
<billfarrow> Arrg, I'll leave it as my old username and retain the links
 * marco_polo just went natty on an lubuntu install
<bac> billfarrow: i found this in the loco-directory code:
<bac> # set real name as username for now,
<bac>         # we get the name later on via cronjob
<bac> so, maybe check back tomorrow?
<mhall119> billfarrow: you changed your LP username?
<bac> billfarrow: btw, LP heavily discourages users from changing their LP id if they have internal resources addressed by it, such as a PPA
<mhall119> billfarrow: there's a fix working it's way through the process that will allow loco-directory to follow LP username changes
<mhall119> it'll probably take a few weeks before it's live though
<billfarrow> I'm not in a hurry, I was just suprised that it broke
<mhall119> billfarrow: it's a bug we've been dealing with for a while, but it's in the django-openid-auth project code, which links launchpad (SSO to be more specific) to loco-directory, so we've had to submit patches to them
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-20
<Nivex> wow... is anyone still running Dapper Drake?
<Nivex> I just got the EOL notice in email today
<marco_polo> some display glitches
<marco_polo> 500M ram box usable as a desktop, not too shaby
<marco_polo> i wouldn't be editing large image files, etc...
<holstein> yeah, natty is probably lighter than karmic or intrepid was
<marco_polo> lubuntu
<marco_polo> not ubuntu
<holstein> whatever DE
<holstein> i like lxde
<marco_polo> crazy dist-upgrade path too
<holstein> i just always miss something
<holstein> and go back to gnome
<marco_polo> 10.04 server to current lubuntu, current being natty
<thorsten11> good evening all
<jack_> akgraner: you watching Adam drew atm?
<akgraner> jack_, nope :-(  I have a deadline I'm under for something else atm...I'll watch it later though
<jack_> ah righton
<jack_> i sit right next to him at work :O heh
<akgraner> coool - :-) I'm excited though that he is hosting this one I can't wait to watch it...
<jack_> yeah i love this presentation. i've watched it twice haha
<_marx_> Question: where or how does one change the time that update manager runs? The gui only goes down to the day level.
<holstein> i cant remember when i started turning update manager off
<holstein> i think it was around 9.04 or so
<holstein> im usually using PPA's for audio packages so i need the dist-upgrade a lot
<_marx_> ah
<_marx_> that's an option
<_marx_> i just don't want the check to run at 7:30 am
<holstein> i dont want it to run after i hit the record button ;)
<_marx_> i can see that being a bad thing
<akgraner> I don't use update manager either...
<akgraner> for once I actually use the command line for stuff...:-)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-21
<_marx_> nice akgraner, when do we stop calling you an NTEU? :)
<_marx_> but still the question remains.
<_marx_> how where does one control the time of day that the update manager runs?
<_marx_> it is, too me, a simple question yet Mr. Google has yet to reveal an answer
<_marx_> there seems to be _no documentation on the subject
<_marx_> if just turning it off is the best solution why is it even included in any version and why is it still used in so many distros?
<_marx_> it is what it is = it is a piece of shit
<akgraner> I've asked on Ask Ubuntu  -  http://askubuntu.com/questions/36251/is-there-a-way-to-change-what-time-the-update-manager-checks-for-updates
<akgraner> and I'll submit a feature request as as well....
<akgraner> _marx_, if you click on that link just vote up the question...if others can do that as well, this way it gets marked as a valid question and moved to the top/front page for people to see
<akgraner> _marx_, hopefully you'll get an answer soon...Great question by the way!
<_marx_> awesome!
<_marx_> i don't care if it's gui, looking through default cron jobs i don't see it
<_marx_> used to be i'd be at work, non-computer work, by 7:30 now i'm usually sitting here when the resource pig runs
<_marx_> now i'm off to do one of my favorite things, vinyl siding, i'll be back in ten years to fix the water damage
<akgraner> _marx_, here is your answer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/36251/is-there-a-way-to-change-what-time-the-update-manager-checks-for-updates
<akgraner> I <3 Ask Ubuntu!
<jeffrash> Any one running 11.04 beta yet?
<Italian_Plumber> was that released today?
<jeffrash> I'm not sure when it was released
<jeffrash> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<jeffrash> I read that beta 2 was out or coming on OMG Ubuntu a few days ago
<jeffrash> it's there now
<holstein> jeffrash: ive been running a testing version for a while now
<holstein> a month or so
<jeffrash> any major issues?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> i mean, im not running maverick anywhere that is matters ;)
<holstein> but, a casual desktop machine
<holstein> where you know what you're getting into
<holstein> i would run natty now
<jeffrash> I am very happy with maverick.  It's natty I'm not sure of.
<jeffrash> I think I do a VM and see what happens
<jeffrash> I'll do
<holstein> well, either you like unity or not
<holstein> its not a bug though ;)
<holstein> its a feature
<jeffrash> right
<holstein> other than the big UI change
<holstein> most everything else is stable as it should be
<jeffrash> ok, thanks
<jeffrash> downloading the ISO now
<akgraner> jeffrash, I am
<holstein> akgraner: no deal breakers right?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> I'm loving it
<jeffrash> good to know
<jeffrash> thanks
<jack_> i heard unity is great compared to gnome-shell :x
<akgraner> haven't tried it yet - I'll check Fedora 15 this weekend though
<jeffrash> no joy with 11.04b2 in Virtual Box
<jeffrash> Upgrading my D420 laptop to 11.04b2 instead
<jeffrash> If it doesn't work, I needed to rebuild it anyway
<_marx_> jeffrash: natty failed to run unity in my vbox test ahhh 'bout two weeks ago
<_marx_> video issues
<Tracy_P> VirtualBox or VMware Player?
<_marx_> virtual box from sun/oracle
<_marx_> not the ose version
<_marx_> akgraner: that is perfect, i didn't know about ask ubuntu
<Tracy_P> I know this is bordering near the ban list... Does your version of VirtualBox run the Areo of the Microsoft OS's?
<_marx_> haven't tried
<_marx_> i did not enable 3d in the guest so that is likely the cause
<Tracy_P> VMware version 6 is able to, so I'm curious which is a better option
<_marx_> ic
<_marx_> actually opensuse 11.4 kde somehow started it's 3d desktop effects on install
<_marx_> which just about completely locked up the vm
<Tracy_P> I'm sure host hardware will have a lot to do with that too.
<_marx_> yeah, my current host has an intel 9xx video, was using an nvidia agp card on another now deceased box
<jeffrash> no Broadcom wireless in 11.04
<jeffrash> The STA driver is loaded but not working
<holstein> jeffrash: :/
<jeffrash> 11.04b2
<holstein> jeffrash: hmmm
<holstein> jeffrash: is the other one available
<jeffrash> what's the command to get my card version again?
<jeffrash> no, only STA
<holstein> jeffrash: try lspci -vv
 * holstein is att he WNCLUG :)
<holstein> at*
<jeffrash> just found an article that it broke in beta 2
<jeffrash> kernel problem
<jeffrash> got to run, I'll fix it later
<jeffrash> thanks guys
<holstein> jeffrash: good luck
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-22
<_marx_> si buena suerte
<jeffrash> just installed the b43-installer and wifi is working now
<jeffrash> didn't even have to restart
<jeffrash> restarting now to make sure it continues to work
<holstein> jeffrash: w00t
<BugeyeD> what's the fastest mirror (for us here in nc) to grab the 10.04 server iso?
<_marx_> not my house, RR upload bites
<_marx_> i've used gatech mostly
<BugeyeD> i have inexplicably lost mine ... i have 9.x and 10.10, but not 10.04
<_marx_> the duke one is argh
<_marx_> don't know
<holstein> i usually just keep tying til one looks like its going to DL in 8 minutes or so
<holstein> which is actually not very often with the ubuntu mirrors
<_marx_> hum /me happy w/18 minutes
<holstein> they seem to have fast servers
<holstein> usually
<BugeyeD> gatech it is.  for now, at least.
 * BugeyeD had to replace my main switch yesterday. no longer have vlan support. :(  but i *do* now have connectivity, which is a definite bonus. :)
 * marco_polo checking out a boredcom wireless usb on lubuntu natty
<jeffrash> update on my "fun" with Ubuntu 11.04
<jeffrash> wireless is working now with 43-cutter
<jeffrash> can't add wine apps to the launcher favorites bar
<jeffrash> I'm not liking it
<jeffrash> that is all
<jeffrash> :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-23
<Nivex> grr... a strike against upgrading: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-24
<_marx_> kernel level bug that affects many
<Nivex> _marx_: indeed.  I think I may just leave my portables at lucid for the forseeable future
<Nivex> I was hoping to get some of the SMP features (ext4 and network) to help performance on my netbook, but not at the expense of battery life
<_marx_> i doubt i'll upgrade my main box
<_marx_> desktop box
<Nivex> I upgraded my media PC and my desktop
<Nivex> to maverick that is.  Since they're not LTS I'll likely bring them up to natty
<Nivex> though probably switching to XFCE in the process
<_marx_> i'd like to try unity in a test space
<Nivex> The fact that the vte Alt key bug still exists in maverick today pisses me off
<_marx_> not familiar w/that
<Nivex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/619754
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 619754 in vte (Ubuntu) "alt + backspace; alt+d etc. don't work anymore" [High,Fix released]
<_marx_> most of my stuff is pretty junky cobbled together
<_marx_> hum alt + fx works fine in 10.10 and 11.04
<_marx_> no X
<Nivex> vte is the library that provides the terminal bits for (gnome|xf|lx)terminal
<_marx_> ah
<Nivex> so I've switched to using Konsole for the time being, but that has its own quirks which are annoying me
<Nivex> I don't understand why that fix hasn't been pushed back into the main repo as a hotfix
<Nivex> I shoudn't need a PPA to fix my gorram terminal emulator
<_marx_> since i use those i've probably adapted w/o realizing there was a bug
<_marx_> ohh gawd is my su pissed at her daughter
<_marx_> we've been waiting to here when they'd be here for 36 hours; oh maybe tomorrow
<_marx_> aye de me dude, she's with her new man, don't piss off mom
<_marx_> especially when mom is a west by god viginia coal miners daughter
<_marx_> if yall here a large explosion in the winston area tomorrow...the "kids" arrived
<_marx_> oh ops!
<_marx_> happy easter yall
<_marx_> 5.04 to 11.04 six years of ubuntu for me
<_marx_> just an end user
<_marx_> JAEU, not a good acronym
<_marx_> debian unstable
<_marx_> between buttons on the wrong side and this unity stuff i'm liable to go back to deb and ian unstable
<_marx_> but lots has happened over the last six years
<_marx_> for one thing i made some nice arches over windows on a building that still hasn't sold one unit
<_marx_> so that highly skilled work has no value
<_marx_> ah shit, daughter is on phone w/su, not good...
<_marx_> okay
<_marx_> two west by god women fighting...i'll step aside
<_marx_> this is a loco channel
<_marx_> interesting; i had to switch to a much smaller monitor and now time display is broken on 10.10 gnome
<_marx_> 12r,10 is all that shows
<_marx_> no: 12r24, 10
<_marx_> opening prefs cleared it
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-16
<coxn> Life is great and I love everybody
<coxn> how is everybody else?
<BugeyeD> coxn: been in the coolaid this morning?
<Nivex> he's just an upbeat kind of guy
<Nivex> which is impressive for a Monday
<BugeyeD> i just had to replace ubuntu with another os on the in-laws pc this weekend. the screen kept fading to grey, then black. couldn't figure it out quickly enough, so i had to remove what i didn't understand - which was unity and a few other bits that are new to me.
<BugeyeD> so i just replaced the whole shebang.
<BugeyeD> i couldn't find anything in the logs about hardware issues, and couldn't reproduce the problem myself consistently.
<BugeyeD> i hate those kinds of problems ...
<coxn> BugeyeD: what'd you replace it with?
<holstein> coxn: :)
<holstein> life *is* great!
<coxn> holstein: glad you agree. :)
<BugeyeD> coxn: freebsd. er, pcbsd. which is essentially just freebsd.
<BugeyeD> holstein: still streaming your gigs?
<coxn> I keep meaning to try Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<coxn> I keep failing to do so
<MarkB1> anyone running 4.8.2 KDE on 11.10 (kubuntu)?  thinking of taking the "update" (from the ppa)
<MarkB1> kubu 11.10 has been rock-solid
<Nivex> I got an email this morning that ubuntu-northcarolina is expired from approved teams
<MarkB1> Nivex: yeah, got the same thing -- not enuf events, or such?
<billf> Nivex: same here
<holstein> BugeyeD: sometimes
<holstein> ive been too busy to be all that techy though
<holstein> which is great actually
<holstein> im out at the flatrock playhouse right now
